# deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Lowrance x-51



## junior 78 (14. September 2008)

Hallo!

Habe mir ein Lowrance x-51 gekauft und bräuchte eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung.Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

;+


----------

